# 2 bed 2 bath Timbers, Wi.Dells June Wks $369 and up



## brucecz (May 17, 2014)

LAST MINUTE RENTAL SPECIALS SOMETIMES FROM AS LOW AS $369 per week AND UP. 

IMPORTANT, PLEASE NOTE and do not miss out because a reservation MAY be cancelled on and a later reservation date may be in its place because of Bluegreen the resorts management company 3 full day cancel rule. This rule is that the owners will be charged $25 if a reservation is not canceled at LEAST 3 nights before the check in date if a reservation is not being used. 


FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN OUR CONDO'S 
Please note add the resorts $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees that are to be paid directly to the resort by you on all Oak Timbers and Cottage reservations.

Please note that most of our inventory below is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the 

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.


Friday  June 6, 2014  to Friday June 13, 2014  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo.  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort.  RENTAL ONLY $399  plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct.  


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL  Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday  June 6, 2014  to Friday June 13, 2014  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo.  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort.  RENTAL ONLY $399  plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL  Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday  June 7, 2014  to Saturday June 14, 2014  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo.  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort.  RENTAL ONLY $369  plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014.   Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014  to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $599.  plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014.   Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014  to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $599  plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please go to our 


Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014.   Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014  to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $634  plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014.   Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014  to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $634  plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 


Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET     This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $694  plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (May 27, 2014)

LAST MINUTE RENTAL SPECIALS SOMETIMES FROM AS LOW AS $369 per week AND UP. 

IMPORTANT, PLEASE NOTE and do not miss out because a reservation MAY be cancelled on and a later reservation date may be in its place because of Bluegreen the resorts management company 3 full day cancel rule. This rule is that the owners will be charged $25 if a reservation is not canceled at LEAST 3 nights before the check in date if a reservation is not being used. 


FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN OUR CONDO'S 
Please note add the resorts $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees that are to be paid directly to the resort by you on all Oak Timbers and Cottage reservations.

Please note that most of our inventory below is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the 

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.


Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 7, 2014 to Saturday June 14, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $369 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please go to our 


Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $634 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $634 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $694 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Bruce 
__________________
3 Florida Bay Club Float wks . 30,000 Bluegreen Pts. Door County The Rushes wk's 26 & 35. Cliffs Club wk 37 & Summer Bay RCI Pts Vegas. Laguna Surf, (Float) Laguna, Ca. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bruce


----------



## brucecz (May 29, 2014)

LAST MINUTE RENTAL SPECIALS SOMETIMES FROM AS LOW AS  :whoopie:$299 :whoopie: per week AND UP. 

IMPORTANT, PLEASE NOTE and do not miss out because a reservation MAY be cancelled on and a later reservation date may be in its place because of Bluegreen the resorts management company 3 full day cancel rule. This rule is that the owners will be charged $25 if a reservation is not canceled at LEAST 3 nights before the check in date if a reservation is not being used. 


FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN OUR CONDO'S 
Please note add the resorts $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees that are to be paid directly to the resort by you on all Oak Timbers and Cottage reservations.

Please note that most of our inventory below is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the 

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.


Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 7, 2014 to Saturday June 14, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $369 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please go to our 


Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $634 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $634 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $694 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Bruce 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brucecz (Jun 3, 2014)

IMPORTANT, PLEASE NOTE and do not miss out because a reservation MAY be cancelled on and a later reservation date may be in its place because of Bluegreen the resorts management company 3 full day cancel rule. This rule is that the owners will be charged $25 if a reservation is not canceled at LEAST 3 nights before the check in date if a reservation is not being used. 


FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN OUR CONDO'S 
Please note add the resorts $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees that are to be paid directly to the resort by you on all Oak Timbers and Cottage reservations.

Please note that most of our inventory below is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the 

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.


Rented by Tom D. on June 3, 2014.
Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday June 7, 2014 to Saturday June 14, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $369 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599. plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please go to our 


Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $634 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Rented by Paul W.
Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $634 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 3, 2014)

Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct. 


Rented by Tom D. on June 3, 2014.
LAST MINUTE SPECIAL Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 7, 2014)

Friday June 6, 2014 to Friday June 13, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. 
RENTAL ONLY :whoopie:$199 :whoopielus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee 
to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us direct. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK 2 bedroom 21bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $449. plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us. 


LAST MINUTE SPECIAL. Father's day week 2014. Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Friday June 13, 2014 to Friday June 20, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $499 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us. 


Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $599 plus the resorts mandatory $65 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please email us. 



Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 17, 2014)

LAST MINUTE SPECIAL.

Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $399.  plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.

Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.


Bruce


----------



## timeflies (Jun 18, 2014)

Do you have anything checking in on the 22nd?


----------



## brucecz (Jun 18, 2014)

Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN OUR CONDO'S 
Please note add the resorts $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees that are to be paid directly to the resort by you on all Oak Timbers and Cottage reservations.

Please note that most of our inventory below is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the 

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.

You could check our 2 Tug Marketplace ads  you would see our other rentals. You could check in on any date on that June 20-27.

  Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 18, 2014)

timeflies said:


> Do you have anything checking in on the 22nd?



Closest is the June 20-27 week I posted about. They are booked tight until later in July.  Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 20, 2014)

Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN OUR CONDO'S 
Please note add the resorts $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees that are to be paid directly to the resort by you on all Oak Timbers and Cottage reservations.

Please note that most of our inventory below is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the 

Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have. Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which smaller cheaper Cottages do not have.


Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 21, 2014)

Rented by Doreen R. on June 21, 2014.

Friday June 20 to Friday June 27, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS, Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo . Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Bruce


----------



## geekette (Jun 21, 2014)

*OT*

Good to see you posting, Bruce!!!


----------



## brucecz (Jun 21, 2014)

geekette said:


> Good to see you posting, Bruce!!!



Thanks.  I am getting more active and stronger every day.  This is the best :whoopie: I have felt in the past 2 years.  Bruce


----------



## geekette (Jun 21, 2014)

brucecz said:


> Thanks.  I am getting more active and stronger every day.  This is the best :whoopie: I have felt in the past 2 years.  Bruce



  That is Great!!!  I am so glad to hear it!


----------

